

Ali Partovi of LinkExchange and iLike on scaling to a million users in one weekend - eugenet
http://uk.intruders.tv/Ali-Partovi-of-LinkExchange-and-iLike-on-scaling-to-a-million-users-in-one-weekend_a220.html

======
eusman
his smile sais everything!

~~~
gibsonf1
He's been smiling for a long time :)

